# Spots from HGH Injections



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

Guys

ive been running HGH for the last 3 weeks, been injectin sub q in the stomach, this last week the day after the shot the injection site look red and very itchy almost like a bite i suppose, had anyone else ever experienced this, am using sterile water to mix by the way

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah iv had it dude, dont worry bout it. They go away after a day or 2. Just your body getting used to it.

try doing it IM, i tend to do one IM, then the next shot SubQ. Or at the moment im doing site injection into tri's to bring them up a bit more

Geo


----------



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response mate,

Didnt think it was anything serious just its itchy as f"ck lol,

Never thought about IM to be honest, is it just as effective, might try it too give me stomach a rest.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

madasf*ck said:


> Thanks for the quick response mate,
> 
> Didnt think it was anything serious just its itchy as f"ck lol,
> 
> Never thought about IM to be honest, is it just as effective, might try it too give me stomach a rest.


Well you can SubQ if you can find some Fat to fire it into, IM you can go straight into any muscle, for site growth.

Yea it itches for a bit dude, it will go away.

Geo


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I had this and dam they were itchy. As Geo said try IM, I moved to IM injection for awhile and now subq doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Geo said:


> Well you can SubQ if you can find some Fat to fire it into, IM you can go straight into any muscle, for site growth.
> 
> Yea it itches for a bit dude, it will go away.
> 
> Geo


site growth is a phallacy mate,doesnt exist


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> site growth is a phallacy mate,doesnt exist


you should check out my thread on Myth's then, you might have some added wisdom to it..

Geo


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have the same problem mate. It's like a little red lump for about a day then goes down by end of the second. Doesn't do it with every one though. I just alternate each nightly jab between love handles and bell button, working from left to right.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i can definatly agree with Brian site growth is a myth if that was true my arms and shoulders would be 500% bigger than everything else as this is where i mainly pin my IGF and GH....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can get red itchy lumps from 192aa GH...what brand you using mate?


----------



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi pscarb

im using nomadlabs gh at the minute, the spots are like insect bites the next day, itchy as **** lol, gonna do a shot IM tomorrow, just to give the stomach a rest


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nomadlabs am i correct in thinking this is an UG lab?


----------



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

Not sure mate, its the first time ive used it too be honest, its off a reliable source whos also a very good friend so i assume its decent, ill photo it and post it up tomorrow,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not sayng it is not decent just one of the sides from 192aa GH....but it will still work 192aa GH does work....


----------



## madasf*ck (Oct 25, 2008)

Ahh thanks mate ill have a look tonignt and let ya know,


----------

